
Opponents urge CSU to reject 4th year of high school math for admission - Tempest1981
https://edsource.org/2019/opponents-urge-csu-to-reject-4th-year-of-high-school-math-or-related-courses-for-admission/615546
======
Tempest1981
This would start in 2026. But a small percentage (5%) of high schools (often
in low-income areas) don't offer 4 years of math.

CSU = California State University

